# Eye Issues



## j maree

Does anyone have any information on Cocker Spaniel eye problems
??? I understand cockers have many issues with their eyes. My cockapoo, Chloe, sometimes has red eyes. I try to keep her hair around her eyes clipped. I tried to wash her eyes out every so often with a mild eye wash. I remove, with a cotton ball any eye dirt, being careful not to wipe it toward her eyes. I just need some input from others.

thanks!


----------



## wellerfeller

Hi,cockers especially Americans are prone to a condition called cherry eye. Have a read of this link and see if this is what may be affecting your dog.

http://www.zimfamilycockers.com/CherryEye.html


----------



## M&M's mummy

Red eyes can also be conjunctivitis.

When they are next red maybe take her to the vet to get them checked out.


----------



## JoJo

A trip to the vet may settle your mind .. as helpfully advised by Karen and Shirley,there are many eye conditions ... I was actually taking to my vet about this recently, any redness should be checked out... it could be dirt, eye lash touching the eye or an infection, plus there are many more conditions .. but do get it checked out to ease your mind xxx


----------

